# Juicy Couture Bags- Just for Preteens?



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 17, 2008)

Let me preface this thread by saying I am in no way talking down about the brand, nor am I judging it (in fact i like juicy) But is it me, or has Juicy become the official brand of 12 yr old girls in manhattan. Every other young girl is walking around with Juicy which in my mind gives it an association with the young. this brings me to my next point.

I am 22, going on 23 in 2 weeks. When my bf asked me what I wanted for my bday I thought, hmmm- maybe a bag?

So i went into Bloomingdale's to have a look but absolutely nothing was catching my eye. LV, Chanel, Fendi, Coach, Marc Jacobs, Chloe, nothing was good. Saw a gorgeous back at Burberry but it was 1625 before tax. That just isnt worth it at this point in my life. 

Then I wandered in to the Juicy section and saw this Juicy Couture 'Link Tycoon' Bowler Handbag - - Nordstrom
which i really like in black
and was definitely intrigued, but I just can't get over the stigma that Juicy is only worn by the younger girls. I want a status bag, one thats a bit more grown up, but i just don't like any of the classics, they are all so boring and plain.

So am i right in feeling this way? Are juicy bags for the younger crowds or am I being silly? Should I cave in and ask my bf for the juicy bag, or should i just leave it be?

Help please?


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 17, 2008)

Maybe things are different in Texas, but I don't associate Juicy Couture with younger people... I know a few highschool girls with Juicy Couture purses, but the majority of people I see with them are college aged-30.

I have one and I'm 22... Join the club!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it depends on your personal style. I'm 31 and I carry a Daydreamer.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 17, 2008)

in high school a lot of the kiddies were sporting juicy and i started seeing the elementary kids carrying them around too when i was in vancouver.  i can see what u mean by associating it with really young kids with too much money lol but their bags all had a certain style.  if u find a style thats right for you, the brand shouldnt decide whether its right for you.  its definitely a personal style thing.  juicy also makes some very sophisticated purses that kiddies wouldnt look right with.


----------



## eccentric (Mar 17, 2008)

Dang, how ridiculous in my opinion, that girls so young are carrying Juicy Couture! I haven't seen that around here, I'm in podunk land, haha. I'm 19 and only have one designer bag (Chanel) that I got as a gift. But I, too, am definitely intrigued by Juicy bags, they're awfully cute. And I really like that one you picked out, I'd say go for it, it totally looks more grown up than a lot of the others. :]


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 17, 2008)

I can see where you may associate Juicy Couture with teenagers or the younger crowd since many of the styles Juicy comes out with are bright neon green and pink and a bit 'pre-teen'. But Juicy Couture offers some great selections that are more mature, kind of like the bag you picked out. In general, Juicy Couture is aimed at 20 year old's but some of their merchandise is a little bit pop-ish. Sometimes too pop-ish, but I think it's done intentionally. It's supposed to be a fun designer brand and I don't think Juicy should be associated with teens, though maybe a certain style purse or outfit may fit their look.


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a Juicy Couture bag & I'm 22, I love how girly and fun Juicy Couture is.  Not to sound like a cliche but we are only young once so why not indulge?? I don't see too many pre-teen girls here in Texas with Juicy Couture, mostly older high school & college aged girls have it.  The pre-teens here have the coach handbags that match their mommy's......


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 18, 2008)

This is weird cos the past couple of weeks, I have been considering getting a Juicy Couture bag but I'm hesitating cos it may be too trendy-looking for my age (I'm in my late 20s).  Krasevaydancer, you read my mind lol.  I usually wear understated and casual clothing and would like my bag or shoes to be my statement piece but I don't know what kind of statement a JC bag would be for my age.  I also have a Tokidoki LeSport Sac bag that I don't use because it may not be appropriate for my age too.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I love Juicy, especially the daydreamer. But recently when my husband told me he was going to buy me a purse. I told him Juicy and he said that it didn't seem sophisticated, like it looked like it was for younger girls. I am about to be 24. He told me to think of it like this. If I walked into a professional place looking for a job. Would I wan't I want them to look at my Juicy and think of me as less sophisticated. Of course not I thought and went for a coach carly. Which I wanted more than the Juicy but didn't want to ask for. But I still love Juicy!


----------



## candidilyme (Mar 18, 2008)

hm.. i think it depends which juicy bag you get. my bf recently bought me the daydreamer in black and i'm 21 and use it as my bookbag for school. however i can see 14 year olds carrying them b/c some are so brightly colored. but to be honest, it doesn't matter what brand it is, some parent out there is going to buy their kid a designer bag no matter how old they are. i personally think its so parents can show off. like i saw some 8 year old the other day carrying a lv purse.. seriously? you're 8. wth do u need to carry with you?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think that you are too old for a Juicy Couture Bag.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you ladies for your input. I am glad I am not alone in feeling the way I do!


----------



## adela88 (Mar 18, 2008)

you see those really rich preteens with miniature dior bags, it doesnt mean that they are targeted only for that agegroup
i love my juicy and so does my mom lol
nice bag btw


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2008)

I would definitely hesitate if this was going to be the "main" bag. I am a purse freak so I am not limited, as far as what I'm wearing. The age thing, though....some styles/colors are more passable than others. The black Daydreamer is more subdued than most of the other Juicy bags I've seen.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in my late 20's and my style is my style.  Claim yours!  Seems like once we hit a certain age, we aren't allowed to sport the cute girlie-girl stuff.  F* that!  Victorias Secret wasn't started for teens and neither was their PINK line!  My husband and I LOVE that line!  I have a couple tokidoki bags I carry that always get compliments from older women!  I'm a total Juicy girl too and I just LOVE their cute stuff!  I'm not about to shy away from what I like because some teenybopper is sporting it.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 18, 2008)

To be honest ive never saw any young girl wear juicy, ive saw girls aroung my age group (18) and older wearing the brand.  I dont think its a preteen brand at all, for 1 its expensive, 2 its still designer but more fun in my opinion... i see celebs with juicy all the time!! 
I only own a few things like jewelry, flipflops, bikini and a lil traincase thing and i honestly couldnt see a young girl spending about £150 on a bikini... unless they are super rich


----------



## breechan (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sorry if this offends anyone but here it goes:

When I think of the Juicy brand, all I can think of are those horrid velour tracksuits that made them popular in the first place. Those velour tracksuits were copied by all the mall brands and were seen on every preteen princess with all manner of silly things written across the ass. Not only do they scream of poor taste, but also of unintelligence or ditzyness (due to the likes of celebretards like Paris Hilton).

I just feel that their brand equity is lost, similarly to the way burberry has suffered due to the "chav" situation in the UK. 

I agree with the poster above who said that they wouldn't wear this brand to a job interview and the other poster who said it doesn't come off as sophisticated. 

Yes, your own style is up to you to define, and your age shouldn't limit you etc etc. This is true in a perfect non-judgemental world, however in reality there are parameters. For the same reason we don't go to an office job in a bikini. That is a more obvious example. We live in a world where other people's perceptions of us are shaped by our appearances. And to me, Juicy Couture brand items do not give me a good impression. Sorry, thats just me being judgemental.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW. Sure, you wouldn't wear a bag like that to a job interview (depending on the job you're going for) but it's *a bag*, not a tattoo on your forehead. You could easily switch bags, apply for a job and still be your bubbly self in the end. If a person looked at my bags and assumed anything about me, God help them. They would probably be wrong 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 19, 2008)

I think the bags that distinctively yell "Juicy Couture!!!" in green letters on a furry pink bag scream young girl. But the one you chose is a nice grown up bag.


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think Juicy is just for preteens. It's actually for all ages nowadays. I think Juicy evolved into a mommy and me type brand and now "dress the whole family"..daddy, mommy, kid and dog.  Sure some of the color combos can be questionable but like others have said, they do design some conservative pieces and it's really up to personal style. Juicy is a very playful, girly line and it plays it up to the max. It's all about fun! The bag you picked out is gorgeous. It's a classic shape bag with great accents. I say go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean if you really think about it...we're all makeup lovers...going for the radioactive greens or seductive reds...anything colorful and fun...why should it stop with our makeup?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 19, 2008)

that one you like is ADORABLE! i see some young girls with the brightly colored velour bags but nothing like the one you're looking at. I think if you like it go for it. I have a few juicy bags and i love them and i always get compliments


----------



## kimmy (Mar 20, 2008)

i have a black velour baby fluffy, and i'm going to be twenty in a few months. i don't dig the strawberry fields designs, i think they're kind of a little too youthful...but i'm partial to the crest and old english writing.


----------



## liv (Mar 20, 2008)

I personally find *most* Juicy Couture stuff to be aimed at junior high school girls.  When they are bright, sometimes obnoxious colors, have cutesy phrasings on the bags (everyone loves a Juicy girl, or things like that), and are made of terry cloth, then yes, I think they are juvenile and not very sophisticated.  I too brand associate Juicy to their tracksuits, and sweatpants that say Juicy across the rear, so I don't think that one of their branding images is to be sophisticated and classic.  I think it's meant to be a little tacky/gaudy, fun, and out there.  The only Juicy bag I ever liked was all leather, and didn't have any obvious branding on it (like the one you linked to), but it was a very impractical pale pink and was $500, so I passed.  However, I tend to not like bags that are too recognizable as a brand (I dislike logo/monogrammed bags in general), and if I had the money to spend on a bag, I would choose a hayden-harnett, or one from anthropologie. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a 27 year old college woman with no children and I just purchased my first Juicy bag in Jan. I love the space the daydreamer has to offer (plus the heart mirror). I do agree that some of their bags are made to target younger girls, but I've been wanting a Juicy bag since I was like 22. I only wear it to school or when I go shopping/out to dinner with friends. It's black velour with off-white Juicy logo.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know what you mean K, I'm in my 30s and although I think some of the bags are cute, I don't think I would venture to purchase a JC bag. Like you, I am not here to judge but personally JC is not really my style and even if I got one as a gift I wouldn't get much milage out of it. I work for a bank, I think this is as coservative as it gets so I wouldn't be carrying it to work. 

That is not to say I don't buy cute, girlie fun bags, I do. But since it's going to be reserved for the weekends and afterwork I am not likely to drop that kind of cash for it. But that's just me. On the other hand, I think it's important to treat yourself and to fulfill that girlie side of you no matter your age. So if you really like that bag then go for it!!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 23, 2008)

In the fashion world, Juicy is considered a suburban mall brand. It caters to girls in middle school and high schools in suburbian areas. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## astronaut (May 12, 2008)

I'd say there are specific Juicy Couture styles that are more for younger attitudes. I see tons of 13 year olds here in San Diego carry Juicy Couture bags like the daydreamer. Juicy also makes some less gaudy bags as well that would be more age appropriate for more mature consumers.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 12, 2008)

Their leather bags are definitely not geared toward youngsters. I just ordered this one. 






I still say, "Buy what you like." 

No woman should be limited to one bag.


----------



## midori (May 15, 2008)

i'm based in orange county/los angeles and yeap, the affluent kids (well, the ones from affluent families) seem to be covered from head to toe in juicy.  that and those colorful dooney bags.  this is probably why i don't really care for juicy as a brand and associate it w/ "showy".
that said, i'd rock that bag you selected in a heartbeat.  it's tasteful and cute and doesn't scream JUICY COUTURE.  i actually like a lot of their leather bags.  i think they look good.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 15, 2008)

i say, get what you like...some of their bags are SUPER cute...who cares what other people think?  you're the only one who has to like it!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 16, 2008)

Style is what you make it. I love my pink juicy bag. Its fun and I could care less if the 13 year old in the mall has my same bag. I see 14 year olds with chanel some are fakes some are not. That doesn't mean that Chanel is for 14 year olds. All it means is that they have good fashion and good parents with good jobs. Lol


----------



## Kuuipo (May 17, 2008)

In Hawaii the adult women carry Booney and Dork or whatever it is called, Coach, Gucchi and well thats pretty much it.....the tourists have Prada and Chanel, the locals get their bags at Ross, Macy's, Walmart and KMart, and most are not designer bags.  I went to Philly a few years ago, and boy if a person has anything nice they will get it removed at gunpoint or knife point. Sneakers,purses (the favorite purse method beide snatch and grab is slash and grab) I would be afraid to send my kid out with a bag that might cost her life....(in many parts of the US I have visited).
I've never seen a grown woman (25 plus) with a Juicy Culture bag or Juicy Culture anything else...


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 17, 2008)

nuh uh

its for everyone


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

Personally, I love that particular bag you're eye-ing!! I love all their leather bowler, hobo, whatever bags they have now.  I'm 23, almost 24 and I completely understand what you're saying.

HOWEVER, I definitely associate their more colorful, flashy bags with the word "JUICY" covering like a square foot of it, with a much younger crowd.  Not cute....cute for a pre-teen, but not an adult.

I think the one you chose is really nice/funky/sophisticated all at the same time!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_In Hawaii the adult women carry Booney and Dork or whatever it is called, Coach, Gucchi and well thats pretty much it.....the tourists have Prada and Chanel, the locals get their bags at Ross, Macy's, Walmart and KMart, and most are not designer bags.  *I went to Philly a few years ago, and boy if a person has anything nice they will get it removed at gunpoint or knife point. Sneakers,purses (the favorite purse method beide snatch and grab is slash and grab) I would be afraid to send my kid out with a bag that might cost her life....(in many parts of the US I have visited).*
I've never seen a grown woman (25 plus) with a Juicy Culture bag or Juicy Culture anything else..._

 
Wow. Wow. And....Wow.

I knew Philly had rough parts (what city doesn't?) but....just WOW.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 22, 2008)

There was always someone in the newspaper getting shot over a pair of $120 dollar Nikes or a leather jacket or a designer bag.  When I got out of college I would have to go to Jeweler's Row to buy metal to make sculpture and jewelry. I carried a gun. I had two. I've been held up before.


----------



## redambition (May 22, 2008)

i have seen juicy bags that are definitely geared toward the younger demographic - but i like the two bags posted in this thread. 

THe thing to consider is how is the bag going to date? If you want to keep it for a long time, then buy one in a more classic style. If you want it for a few seasons, go for the uber-trend style (remember this might end up looking silly in a few years). Some of the Juicy bags i see that i think are geared to younger women are definitely the latter - great for now, but in a few years time most people won't be using them any more.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 22, 2008)

Kuuipo which section in Philly? My husband is from around that area and I love it. I shop on south street all the time and go clubbin there too. I drive a BMW and always have my chanels purse and glasses and nothing has ever happend to me. I'm not saying things don't happen but I think if you act like a target you are a target. Don't walk with a weapon walk with confidence. My mother in law won't carry a purse when she visits my family in ny and we always laugh about it.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

while Juicy has bags for the younger crowd, The bag you have chosen looks ""older" . I agree with above posters in that it's all about the style .... Every purse brand has a style that targets the young girls ... Thats why they make small ones.... My Fave Coach bag endded up being a kiddie bag ... But I still love it. The Weekend at the Hamptons bright colors and all .... I really like the bag so I carry It with Pride ;-) ... And Dooney has that ugly emma weiner purse......


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

And furthermore.... If mommies keep buying the high end purses for their little ones .... Would we expect the companies to not market or produce for this target group as well...


----------



## sofabean (May 23, 2008)

the bag you picked out definitely doesn't seem like a teeny bopper bag. i think the reason why juicy is associated with that is because they have such colorful purses! like their daydreamer bags and such... and not to mention they're furry...


----------



## Kuuipo (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Kuuipo which section in Philly? My husband is from around that area and I love it. I shop on south street all the time and go clubbin there too. I drive a BMW and always have my chanels purse and glasses and nothing has ever happend to me. I'm not saying things don't happen but I think if you act like a target you are a target. Don't walk with a weapon walk with confidence. My mother in law won't carry a purse when she visits my family in ny and we always laugh about it._

 
I don't look like a target. I used to buy gold and stones on Samson Street(I made jewelry for shows) and I also worked on Arch Street tattooing in the mid 80's. It was skid row then. I've only had to pull a gun and use it once when a fellow tried to hold up the tattoo parlour. He changed his mind. The police arrested him. Arch Street was all drunks, druggies and massage parlours before they put up the Convention Center, and all those Yuppie buildings. I feel free to walk through Camden, North Philly, West Philly, etc with no Glock in my waistband and no one bothers me because I know where I am and where I am going. 

South Street was cool in the 80's. Now its Yuppieville, the GAP, etc...its too gentrified to be fun. Its very safe and well patrolled. It has a great Whole Foods and SuperFresh. South Street is very safe and very well patrolled.  I lived on Arch and 11th. 

Anyway, Juicy is cute, but it is associated with a younger demographic .


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 23, 2008)

The conclusion that I eventually came to months ago is that while I see some Juicy bags as being older and more sophisticated, I did in fact end up with a dior bag and I love it (see the bag update thread for pics)

Thanks for all your feedback ladies!


----------

